# New rare layers from meyer's



## mommachikkin (Jul 16, 2013)

Any idea what breeds these are or are they too young?


----------



## lititzchic (Apr 7, 2013)

The first pic looks like my polish


----------



## ShowBarnMom (Jul 12, 2013)

Polish for the 1st pick. 2nd picture looks like two Easter eggers or Welsummers. White one? Buff Orpington? White leghorn?


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

The yellow one looks like a little buff orpington.


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

The brown ones are easter eggers or ameraucanas. You can tell because of the green feet


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

White crested black polish, two easter eggers. As for the yellow one its hard to tell by the pic if its all yellow or has brown/orange highlights.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Apyl said:


> White crested black polish, two easter eggers. As for the yellow one its hard to tell by the pic if its all yellow or has brown/orange highlights.


I agree.


----------



## mommachikkin (Jul 16, 2013)

The yellow one had brownish high lights. Two stripes down her back. And thank you all so much. This makes me very happy!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

mommachikkin said:


> The yellow one had brownish high lights. Two stripes down her back. And thank you all so much. This makes me very happy!


My guess would be Wyandotte for the yellow one then.


----------

